# Need ideas for a PokÃ©sona



## eversleep (Nov 14, 2011)

I posted about this in the other thread I made, but yeah, I sort of just mentioned it, so thus I made this thread. 
I want to make a PokÃ©mon fursona in addition to my main fursona (I won't do away with the anteater).
Problem is, I don't know which PokÃ©mon to choose. I'm familiar with the first 3 or 4 generations... barely with the 5th. Like, if I saw a 5th generation PokÃ©mon, I'd know it was a PokÃ©mon but I wouldn't know its name or anything.

My favorite type is psychic, I also like grass, but type isn't too important to me. I'd prefer not something canine-ish like an Eeveeloution or a Growlithe or Houndour etc. Also probably not a starter PokÃ©mon either, I just was never much of a fan of them (I guess from being forced to choose one; I have a soft spot for Torchic though). I like the stranger or more exotic ones that aren't necessarily animal-based, but I have a feeling they'd be difficult to anthropomorphize. 

So yeah, open to suggestions.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2011)

Probopass.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 14, 2011)

bellsprout


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 14, 2011)

Take your pick:
http://www.serebii.net/pokedex-bw/psychic.shtml

I say Jirachi.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 15, 2011)

Nidoking
Meowth
Gengar
Clefable

Stay away from the newer pokemon because I want to still feel relevant


----------



## eversleep (Nov 15, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> bellsprout


Aww I love Bellsprout!  So that's a possibility. Still taking suggestions though.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

Pick Victini.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 15, 2011)

Mudkips, everybody loves Mudkips. 
Try Raichu.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 15, 2011)

Heatmor

even looks like your dumb green anteater


----------



## Piroshki (Nov 15, 2011)

Espeon
Umbreon
Mew
Victini
Poochyena
Mightyena

EDIT: Oh, I missed the 'not' in "not something canine-ish" xD


----------



## eversleep (Nov 15, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> Espeon
> Umbreon
> Mew
> Victini
> ...


Half of those are canines.  Well, as close as you can get, anyway. And I forgot to mention a few other things too that some people brought up.
~Not a fan of legendaries for the most part
~Not a fan of anything girly/fairy-like (but I like Wigglytuff)

I currently found another choice I really seem to like. So it'll probably be that or Bellsprout as of now... most like the other choice. But keep suggesting stuff if you want.



Tycho said:


> Heatmor
> 
> even looks like your dumb green anteater


Reported your post. I really am not going to deal with bullshit like this anymore.


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 15, 2011)

All of them. At once!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

I agree with Tycho...Heatmor.

Bellsprout looks weak and flimsy to me :c


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 15, 2011)

Slugma



eversleep said:


> Reported your post. I really am not going to deal with bullshit like this anymore.



lol


----------



## shteev (Nov 15, 2011)

Deoxys. Two reasons.
1.) They can morph n' shit.
2.) You can call yourself Deo and piss the real Deo off.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 15, 2011)

Ditto. 

I just saved you so much thought it's ridiculous.


----------



## BRN (Nov 15, 2011)

Speaking as like the only qualified member of this forum to answer this question, go for mustelid/marsupial type. They're popular from the get-go. Avoid Eeveelutions, though; they're the foxes of the Pokemon fandom.

 Personally speaking, Zigzagoon fits you. But since you mentioned liking the exotic, less-animalistic types, you'd probably enjoy Gallade.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 15, 2011)

MissingNo is perfect.


----------



## israfur (Nov 15, 2011)

Magikarp.
SO you man.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I agree with Tycho...Heatmor.
> 
> Bellsprout looks weak and flimsy to me :c


Bellsprout beat the crap out of Ash's Pikachu in the first season Pokemon League


----------



## Xeno (Nov 15, 2011)

Umm.....How bout Absol?


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

The lavender town ghost.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> MissingNo is perfect.


yes!


----------



## thewall (Nov 15, 2011)

I've heard of this guy:
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sparkythechu/


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Bellsprout beat the crap out of Ash's Pikachu in the first season Pokemon League



Oh damn, seriously? Poor Pikachu's dignity...:c


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> Oh damn, seriously? Poor Pikachu's dignity...:c



See for yourself:
[video=youtube;wx-Tb6Wdx94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wx-Tb6Wdx94&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## Sar (Nov 15, 2011)

archanine
munchlax
ivysaur
minun
castform


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 15, 2011)

Sarukai said:


> archanine
> munchlax
> ivysaur
> minun
> castform



I like the Ivysaur and Minun ideas a lot.


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I like the *Ivysaur* and Minun ideas a lot.



Yes, Ivysaur is great (too bad it sucks in Brawl).

Taking this into account:
-Alakazam.
-Bronzong.
-Lucario :V
-Archeops.
-Eelektross.
-Gengar.
-Sawsbuck.


----------



## Xeno (Nov 15, 2011)

-Gardevoir
-Gallade
-Xatu
-Sableeye


----------



## eversleep (Nov 16, 2011)

Out of the ones suggested since I last posted, I like these:
Slugma
Ditto (but I can see this being very obnoxious)
MissingNo (another obnoxious one)
Magikarp (would make a cool 'sona, but... really?)
Eelektross (wasn't familiar with this one, had to look it up)
Xatu





SIX said:


> Personally speaking, Zigzagoon fits you.


I'm reading Bulbapedia about it... can't find anything saying that it's persecuted more than the Jews were for absolutely no reason. But if you mean it's underappreciated, then yeah, we have that in common. 

Also, the one I was thinking of before was Grumpig. 

But actually, I had another idea for another fursona that isn't a PokÃ©mon... now I feel like I made this thread for no reason.  I mean, I still may go with something, but at this point, I don't think I need anymore suggestions (unless you REALLY need to say something). Thanks everyone who posted.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Nov 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I'm reading Bulbapedia about it... can't find anything saying that it's persecuted more than the Jews were for absolutely no reason.


You're more persecuted than the Jews? Do tell me about this, my friend.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2011)

protip: don't complain about how persecuted you are. It's obnoxious and you look like an idiot for thinking your problems even compare to genocide. 

As for other fursona. No biggy. You got some advice and it didn't work for you.


----------



## eversleep (Nov 16, 2011)

Fay V said:


> protip: don't complain about how persecuted you are. It's obnoxious and you look like an idiot for thinking your problems even compare to genocide.


Yeah, but if there were as many of me as there were Jews, I'm sure someone out there would get the idea to kill 6 million of me. D: Not a just comparison though, I understand. I just feel people treat me like shit for no reason.

And the advice sort of did work, I just got an idea for a non-PokÃ©mon character that I like better.

Also, someone may have said this, but another good one for me is Slowpoke! <3 They're so derpy cute.


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 16, 2011)

Try to avoid overused characters. 

(So that rules out Pikachu and Umbreon straight away)


----------



## thewall (Nov 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Not a just comparison though, I understand. I just feel people treat me like shit for no reason.



I understand how you feel, but bringing up the Jews along with it was just crass.  Don't do that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> I just feel people treat me like shit for no reason.



So despite us constantly giving you the reasons, you still think "no reason"?

You should totally go with Slowpoke as your pokÃ©sona.


----------



## shteev (Nov 16, 2011)

Furret?


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Nov 16, 2011)

Gibby said:


> So despite us constantly giving you the reasons, you still think "no reason"?
> 
> You should totally go with Slowpoke as your pokÃ©sona.



Did you expect anything different? :v


----------



## Fay V (Nov 16, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Yeah, but if there were as many of me as there were Jews, I'm sure someone out there would get the idea to kill 6 million of me. D: Not a just comparison though, I understand. I just feel people treat me like shit for no reason.
> 
> And the advice sort of did work, I just got an idea for a non-PokÃ©mon character that I like better.
> 
> Also, someone may have said this, but another good one for me is Slowpoke! <3 They're so derpy cute.



they give you shit for this reason. You tell people you are persecuted like the jews. You tell people they are in the wrong for not liking you. Just take a step back and maybe you'll stop accidentally seeming so self centered.


----------



## SnowFox (Nov 16, 2011)

You should be Magnemite.

Fucking eversleep, how does he work.


----------



## shteev (Nov 16, 2011)

Machamp is my personal favourite

Wait, no, I mean Lucario. Lucario's my favourite.
Use him c:


----------



## eversleep (Nov 16, 2011)

SnowFox said:


> You should be Magnemite.
> 
> Fucking eversleep, how does he work.


Oh yeah Magnemite is awesome. =) And lol, I don't work (in both definitions of the word).

Also not gonna say anything else.


----------



## Rotsala (Nov 17, 2011)

Eversleep it's okay I still love you :<


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Nov 17, 2011)

eversleep said:


> Ditto (but I can see this being very *obnoxious*)
> MissingNo (another *obnoxious* one)
> .



*â€‹PERFECT!*


----------



## Sar (Nov 17, 2011)

Anything that has not been used in Super Smash Brothers if your aiming for originality.


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Nov 17, 2011)

I can decide this easily! LUGIA!


----------



## Eversleep Again (Aug 18, 2015)

ASNother onre of My therads


----------

